# Anyone know how to take dogs and motorhome to Norway



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

We are near newcastle, wanting to go to norway for a few days.

Is there any company that lets you take a motorhome on the ferry with dogs allowed.

Any info would be great


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi MrColt;

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but there is no longer a ferry to Norway from Newcastle.
DFDS pulled out of the route last year  

Pete


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

IS there anywhere north?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*North*

I think in season you can get from the Faroe Isles to Norway!

Have A look Here< Click


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is NO direct ferry from mainland England to Norway.

The only option is either the standard channel crossings or Harwich to either Hook of Holland or to Ejsberg (and that is pricey)

I went to Norway last august and ended up doing Dover to Calais, Then Puttgarden in Germany to Rodby in Denmark then Copenhagen to Oslo. returned Stavanger to Hirtshals (got a cheap deal on that one) then Calais Dover.

Be warned Norway is STAGGERINGLY expensive 8O 8O 8O , take as much food as you possibly can A small loaf is £3.50, 2 chicken breasts for the BBQ £8, other meat is even worse. Beer £7 a pint and spirits just forget. A bottle of Bells is £52 !!! On the ferry (Danish) from Stavanger to Hirtshals half of the duty free shop was was freezers full of meat, I kid you not!!!!!!

The scenery in Norway has to be seen to be belived it is awesome beyond your dreams.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Expensive*



Mrplodd said:


> There is NO direct ferry from mainland England to Norway.
> 
> The only option is either the standard channel crossings or Harwich to either Hook of Holland or to Ejsberg (and that is pricey)
> 
> ...


In five years of touring Norway, yes it was expensive, but not that bad.

2007

Beer £4 pint (around 1/2 what it is in the Alps)
Skiing no ques, 25% cheaper than alps
Diesel same price as UK
Food Expensive 
Meals no more than a lot of Europe


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mavis & Peter

I note your comments apply to 2007, I was there in August 2009 !!! think what has happened to the sterling exchange rate over the last two years !!!

I am unable to comment ref sking etc but everything else was horrendously expensive (except Diesel which was, perversly, fractionally cheaper than the UK)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We have 2 lists for our next trip to Norway;

---------------------

List 1 - Things to take that are expensive over there...

2 pages worth

---------------------

List 2 - Things to buy that are cheap out there...

Prawns & Salmon 

---------------------

The scenery more than makes up for the expense though  

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Pete,
A copy of List 1 would be very helpful....Please


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Mavis & Peter
> 
> I note your comments apply to 2007, I was there in August 2009 !!! think what has happened to the sterling exchange rate over the last two years !!!
> 
> I am unable to comment ref sking etc but everything else was horrendously expensive (except Diesel which was, perversly, fractionally cheaper than the UK)


I thanked by mistake I meant to quote :roll:

First of all Teemyob ain't Mavis and Peter See my signature for example we are all waving to them as they are ill.

Secondly I just wanted to say that worrying about how expensive a country is isn't the best way of setting out to enjoy a holiday. Adapt and enjoy. The only things that would be on our list would be anything we couldn't do without and didn't think we would be able to get or something that you have to have English instructions on.

So mine would be:

A good Malt whisky
Colmans Mustard
Gravy granules (have you ever tried to make gravy from what turned out to be soup)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Each to their own Frank, I don't thiink it's a worry thing, its called being prudent.

If you want to pay very high prices for your provisions when with a bit of pre planning you could save quite a bit of dosh is up to you.

Save money and enjoy even more would be my motto.

Can't you get a good malt out there?

Pete


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

peejay said:


> List 2 - Things to buy that are cheap out there...
> 
> Prawns & Salmon
> 
> Pete


Cross off the Prawns. If you look carefully at the labels on all the packets of prawns you'll find - in VERY small print - 'product of Indonesia' or somewhere equally hot. One even went as far as to tell the customer that 'these prawns have little taste and a strong marinade is recommended'. 8O 8O


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We looked into this last year as we went to Oslo in June. Although you can use a pet passport, Norway not being EU as extra regs. Seeing the vet before you leave the UK and again after about 10 days into your stay in Norway.

Plus you cannot take a dog on the Harwich route. So you'd have to go via Calais and take one of the shorter ferries from Denmark

This was the situation last year, so we decided unless we were going for a few months it was better to fly and leave the dogs at home.


----------



## MattC (Jun 10, 2008)

I looked into this last year as well. Two ferry solutions from the north. There is a company in Aberdeen that has a regular Norway freight ferry, they didn't seem that keen at first but finally came back with a quote of almost £3000 return for my 13m camper/car combo. And that was not including any passengers, they wouldn't carry any. Obviously they'd much prefer to be carrying containers.

The other option is viable DFDS TOR line run twice a week from Immingham. See here for details

http://www.dfdstorline.com/DfdsTorLine/EN/Presentation/Bridges/NorBridge.htm

They were more reasonable at around £1400 all in. Sounds expensive but if times an issue and considering the saved fuel going the long way it was almost worth it.

However we changed our plans and went to one of the only places that the food's more expensive than Norway - Bermuda! (without the camper tho) 
Maybe next year


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We are going from Denmark into Norway. Is there anything in particular we need to know about taking the dog? 

We know about the expense - road tolls, bridge tolls, ferry prices, food - but we either go there or we don't. I don't think we can wait for economies to change!

We have some wine from the Mosel meet though, so that will keep us going!

Lesley


----------

